# boot damage on heel



## burnuhfoo (Mar 19, 2012)

This is after three days of boarding with my new zoom DKs (size 9.5) attached to malavitas (2012 re:flex, size medium).

The metal rivets attaching the rubber piece onto the boot support of the binding is extremely sharp (causing the ripping into the heel of the DKs). One fix I did was to remove one of the rivets to allow more space in the heel cup of the binding. I'd like to repair the boot to prevent further damage in this area. anyone know of any product to "fix" my problem?


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

bindings prolly too small. try a larger size.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

put some shoe sealant on


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

:dunno:


----------



## burnuhfoo (Mar 19, 2012)

I really was thinking duct tape... Shoe sealant sounds good too. Will any type of shoe sealant work? Any recommendation?

I'm too out of money to do anything about larger bindings right now.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

+1 for Duct tape. 

I'd be pretty upset if this happened to my new boots. Can't they put tougher material in the heel area :dunno:


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

shoe goo and you will be good


----------



## DrrrtyChurro (Nov 27, 2011)

after a season and a bit that won't be your only problem! Sucks, but nothings made to last these days unfortunately.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Nothing you do to the boot is going to help, duct tape=shredded, not near as tough as the leather/pleather it just ate through. Sealer is going to do even less.

See if you can find a pliable 2 part epoxy & put a dab on the rivet, then find level. you might have to prop weird shit under it or tie a shoelace around it & hang one end, so that it settles into a nice round flat circle.

If the rivet spins and the other piece doesn't or vice versa, cut a tiny piece of thin plastic slightly bigger than the rivet Then epoxy it. That should keep it spinning freely.

TT


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

I like TT's advice - a lot!

Not sure the specifics, such as shoe, lace will work OK, but the general direction to fix the cause rather than the symptom is great


----------



## burnuhfoo (Mar 19, 2012)

I ended up removing both bottom sets of rivets from those malavitas. Since then, 10 days of riding with no more damage! Wish I would've had the foresight to think of this before I bought the vitas. If I could go back I would've got the cartels cuz they don't have those rivets.


----------

